# ASUS A43S Series Help



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone and greetings... i just recently bought this laptop and since i dont really like the inside being touch by anybody in the shop so i prefer to take it while the seal is still intact... while at home i installed the OS (since it hasnt been installed by the shop)

everything worked perfect.. my only concern is only..

there is driver CD included so i insert it and it provide a software that automatically install everything a new laptop needs.. my problem is..

1) i dont really like utilities coming from Laptop.. can i not install any of them? or if there is a useful... can somebody point which one is useful?im sure there is only few useful utility..

2) i noticed that it comes with NVIDIA GeForce 610M.. the CD Driver installed both the Intel HD Display and the NVIDIA but im pretty sure the computer is running the Intel HD instead of NVIDIA... how do i solve this? is it okay to uninstall the INtel HD and only install the NVIDIA Driver?

3) Now im reformatting the laptop so please advice.. thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is this the same machine BRAND NEW ASUS A43S Intel® Core
if so it has a intel chipset but nvidia graphics


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

its this one -> Asus A43SD-VX430 Pink Intel Sandy Bridge Notebook - Asus - Notebook

and as for the utility... i installed only the necessary.. but im concern about one application called BIOS Flash (For Windows) .. i dont know what it does should i install it or not? and there is no application for running the webcam.. only two called Virtual Camera and Lifetime but i found them useless according to websites..

Virtual Camera Utility - Allows multi-Window Video Conferencing Live video conference with up to 4 contacts worldwide simultaneously. The ASUS virtual camera feature allows multi-window net meeting with customization of resolution, filter & frames according to personal preference. Not essential for webcam to work. 

LifeFrame - Imaging software for recording/capturing audio and video. Serves as a security software with motion triggered image capture when set to the Monitor mode. Not essential for webcam to work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi before we go any further have you in fact installed any of your drivers and did you start with the chipset then sound,video,lan\network,wifi.Now as to the bios flash leave it alone now you can find info on your machine at the Asus support site for your model that would include drivers lets deal with one thing at a time ensure you have the basics installed first then work on one problem untill you have it solved,please keep in mind that you should have everything required on the disc provided to get everything up and running


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello... well i have experienced bulding my own pc and yes i have install the chipset first and this ASUS comes with CD for user conviences and they arrange everything on the list based on priority.. so i just have to tick/untick which should be installed and not..

as for the VGA... there are 2 drivers included , the INTEL HD as well as the NVIDIA..

What makes me confuse is that these 2 drivers are needed to be installed... i tried skipped the intel HD and straightly go to NVIDIA and it failed... this is my first experience installing 2 drivers and under display it shows 2 driver...

my previous laptop and my build pc only have one (beside its me who decide it so its kinda easy).. LoL...

and finally when have them both installed... when i run CCleaner... usually it shows the Spec of the computer.. and as for the graphic card it says Intel HD instead of NVIDIA..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you get the correct page for your particular model and verify it has 2 types of video this is possible and the nvidia one could come into use when gaming


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

joeten said:


> Hi can you get the correct page for your particular model and verify it has 2 types of video this is possible and the nvidia one could come into use when gaming


wow i didnt know that.. well maybe what u said is right... well here is it according to asus official web -> ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS A43SD


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I still see the intel as being the chipset there not a graphics driver 
Chipset	Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
Memory	DDR3 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion up to 8 GB SDRAM
Display	14.0" 16:9 HD (1366x768) LED Backlight
Graphic	NVIDIA® GeForce® 610M with 2GB DDR3 VRAM
but as you say under the drivers it does show both my guess is that some come with nvidia and others with intel ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS A43SD
as to the camera it is a intel bluetooth driver


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

is that so? i really thought that this one -> Graphic NVIDIA® GeForce® 610M with 2GB DDR3 VRAM means there are graphic nvidia card being installed...


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

and one more thing... what is the best 3rd party app for the webcam.. i dont want to use ASUS one..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I really don't know if there is much but a google search may help free webcam software windows 7 - Google Search


----------

